# What are a few nail polishes EVERY girl should own?



## kittykupkake (Aug 24, 2007)

Any MUST HAVE colors out there? Brands? Top coats? Base coats? Nail strengthener?

Thanks!!


----------



## macface (Aug 24, 2007)

I think every girl should have these nail polish colors red,nude,bronze,lite pink,hot pink and a coral.


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

yea i agree, every girl should own a red, pink, and a bright ass color for the summer hahaha


----------



## luxotika (Aug 24, 2007)

Anything pink or red! And a do it yourself french manicure kit.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2007)

I love OPI for regular colors. Chanel for darker colors and Essie for the sheerer light and natural colors.

I think every girl should have a great red and pink.

For summer, I love bright colors and near whites.

For this fall, I think I'll be using dark metallics.


----------



## Hinna (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd recommend OPI Nail Envy Original as a must have nail strengthener. It's so wonderful. Works really well!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2007)

OPI Bubble Bath is a must have IMHO. I hear OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress Red is awesome, but I haven't bought it yet. Orly Cherry Bomb is a gorgeous red too.


----------



## Nox (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kittykupkake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Any MUST HAVE colors out there? Brands? Top coats? Base coats? Nail strengthener? 
Thanks!!

I love Brucci's Silk Strengthener. I always use this as a base coat. It makes my nails hard as rocks. 
I also love the Brucci's Acrylic Top Coat. It is a slightly pink tinted Top Coat polish, and it is SO SHINY!!! It seals very well too.

For a good sparkly, girly polish, I love OPI's 'Princesses Rules'. The sparkles are so bright, it's unbelieveable.

I always like to have a good quality black polish on hand. NYC 'Black Lace' is very nice, yet inexpensive, and it does not stain the nails.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think every girl should have these nail polish colors red,nude,bronze,lite pink,hot pink and a coral. well said i own all of these colors...exept for the bronze i dont think it looks too good on me


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

i use seche vite top&amp;base coat, and i love them. no complaints here.

solar oil cuticle oil is very nice, i havent had a snagged cuticle yet.

i perfer essie over pretty much anything, but tbh i havent tried too much of anything else. nyc came off my fingers too easily &amp; opi was too difficult to apply.

colorwise, i think every girl should own a nude, red, coral, dark&amp;light pink, and one outrageous color that reflects your personality.


----------



## Becka (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hinna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd recommend OPI Nail Envy Original as a must have nail strengthener. It's so wonderful. Works really well! I second this! Nail envy is the best!


----------



## tipsy kitty (Sep 3, 2007)

And, of course, you need a good quality base coat! And a top coat.


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

in terms of colours, i am so into dark colours right now ! every girl should own a black or very deep red !


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2007)

black too, it's not only for halloween or gothics


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

Love French manicure, Light silvery blue for toes, Silver for fingers and a great deep red for nights out!


----------



## veron (Oct 10, 2007)

My favorite color right now is dark red, almost black. Opi has a great one.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd say ROUGE NOIR (or VAMP; same product, different EU/US name) by Chanel, I think it's GREAT.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I second this! Nail envy is the best! Co-sign, Nail Envy is the last word in nail strengtheners in terms of colours I'd say (I like I'm Not Really A Waitress), dark vampy colours for toes, french manicure colours, sheer nudes, bronzey brown colours and then others according to personal taste.


----------



## x_nightmare_x (Oct 11, 2007)

Definately some deep reds


----------



## raineywife (Oct 14, 2007)

GOLD


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2007)

reds, coral, dark , nudes,


----------



## Sleeptime (Oct 23, 2007)

OPI's Bogota Blackberry. I'm wearing it now and it's the most gorgeous dark cherry red I've ever seen.


----------



## glitzbeary (Oct 29, 2007)

Blues are in right now. I have so many! OPI Russian Navy is very popular.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm an OPI addict, I can't live without their Nail Envy when I have natural nails. It's a fantastic nail strengthener, and comes in different formulas for various nail problems. As for colors, a must have red is I'm Not Really a Waitress, and dark polishes Lincoln Park After Dark and Midnight in Moscow are gorgeous. I don't really have any pinks or in between shades, lol.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Oct 29, 2007)

I absolutely _love_ OPI's Nail Strengthener, I'm Not Really A Waitress (true red), Bubble Bath (nude), Tijuana Dance?(pinkish nude), Charge It In Milan (deep red with gold sheen), Buy-Buy Tokyo (pinkish red), and Tutti Fruitti Tonga(pale pink). There a bunch of other ones that I love too for special occasions/seasons, but these are the ones that I seem to wear the most.


----------



## Sleeptime (Nov 21, 2007)

To me:

A dark, vampy red

A pearl pink

And maybe a white for french manicures


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 21, 2007)

I love OPI np's and they have the most interesting names!

Here's some of my faves. I love Pinks and neutrals.

Pinks: Aphrodite's Pink Nightie, Strawberry Margarita, Italian Love Affair

Neutral/Sheers: Bubble Bath, Papua Pink Pearl, Tutti Fruitti Tonga

Brown: Chocolate Shakespeare

At your Quebec and Call (a forest green color)

Dark purples: Siberian Nights or Linkin Park after Dark

Blonde Date (gold) or Melon of Troy (peachy orange)


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2007)

A really good base and top coat and any Reds or Pinks by OPI. All of their shades are fabulous.


----------



## Raze (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not really a girly girl (I've got black on at the moment), but I think everyone should have a soft pink that suits their skin tone. And maybe a glitter top coat, everyone needs some bling every now and again


----------



## bCreative (Apr 1, 2008)

Red, pink, and a nice gold/bronze color


----------

